# Filter for 6x2 tank cannister or sump???



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey guys im in need of a new filter for my 6x2 tank and *** been looking at the Fluval FX5 but iv also been thinking about getting a sump filter instead. What I am wanting to know is-

1.What are the pros and cons of a sump filter?

2.Is it a better option?

3.What cannister filters would you recommend?

4.Or what type of sump filter would you recommend?

Let me know your thoughts

If you can give me any links about sump filters it would be much appriciated.

Thanks everyone


----------



## azzah (Jun 28, 2007)

I had a canister on my 4 foot tank and moved to a sump when i got my 6x2x2 and would never go back to a canister unless the tank it was on is a small tank.

benefits
- constant water level in the main tank, any water level drop is in the sump
- easier to maintain and clean then a canister
- more water therefore water quality is maintained for longer.

I'm currently in the process of upgrading my sump as my current one only has 1 large compartment containing bio balls as below









I'm now going to upgrade to a custom designed sump I posted here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=176260 as it is a multi chambered sump it will give me more choices when it comes to media. I designed how I wanted it and the local shop is making it for me.


----------



## fishy714 (Jul 12, 2008)

Go with sump for that size of a tank. Sump holds alot more filter media then a cannister. The turn over ratio is alot higher then a cannister. Just alot easier to access and maintain.

There are alot of different types of sumps. It just depends on what you want for your media. Sumps can be sperated in compartments for different types of media for the water to flow through.


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks guys. Does anyone have any links to sump filters like how to make one ect?


----------



## herb (Mar 23, 2003)

my choice would also be a sump type of filter, but only if you are comfortable would I recommend it, I like sumps and use this type of filtration on three of my 4 tanks, the 20 is a timeout tank and uses an old air driven box filter for one fish. your sump design should be something you need for your fish, there are many designs out there and each has benefits and cons too,

herb


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

If you can, go with the sump. Takes a bit more work, but gives loads more water volume and flexibility. I have a 64"x24"x24" and I wish I had used a sump.


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Are sumps easy to maintain and clean compared to a cannister filter?


----------



## azzah (Jun 28, 2007)

Matts_Cichlids said:


> Are sumps easy to maintain and clean compared to a cannister filter?


extremely easy especially when compared to canisters. Get a sump you wont be disappointed.

I've had both and a sump comes up trumps


----------

